# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet rikthyer qofte edhe perkohesisht denimi me vdekje ne Shqiperi ?!

## mergimi98

Kjo eshte vazhdimesi e temes se meparshme por meqe kritika per hapjen enje zondazhi ishte e drejte atehere le te votojme .

----------


## drenicakuqe

Falemderit per sondazhin mergimi 98.
Votova pro.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Falemderit per sondazhin mergimi 98.
> Votova pro.


Keto prote e thjeshta me problematizojne njecik, pra pse pro... sepse keshtu u diktua nga dikush tjeter apo sepse besoni se eshte e nevojshme?


Sidoqofte vet jam kundra per shkakun se qellimi i ndeshkimit nuk duhet te jet hakmarrja dhe per shkakun se ate qe e vret nuk i jep mundesine e pendimit dhe nuk i jep mundesine qe perballe njoftimeve te reja mbi krimin te ket te drejten e vetmbrojtjes! Fatkeqesisht denimi me vdekje ka marre shume jete qe me vone jane treguar te pafajshme! Gjithashtu perderisa njeriu e denon marrjen e jetes nga nje njeri tjeter nuk mundet te bejme te njejten gje midis organeve ligjore! 

Sidoqofte jam kundra asaj qe ndodh ne Shqiperi ku vrasesit me paramendim marrin burgime teper te vogela, nje rast i fundit ishte nje vajze qe kishte vrare shoqen e saj dhe u denua vetem me 12 vjet burg (qe po ti ndash ne net e dite ulen akoma me teper keto vite)!

E pra qellimi i ndeshkimit eshte qe krimineli mos te bej te njejtin krim perseri. Dhe nese ky eshte qellimi me objektiv as nuk e vrasim -se keshtu ai as e ben dhe as nuk e ben te njejtin krim- dhe as e perkedhelim me burgime te shkurtra!

*Megjithate e drejta ne jete eshte e drejte e shenjte dhe nese nje individ e harron kete gje atehere shteti e ka per detyre "t'ia kujtoje" e jo t'ia heqi edhe atij jeten!*

flm

----------


## Lunesta

Cfare do me thene perkohesisht? A thua se ky denim ka fuqi magjike kuruese? Pfft cfare nonsensi. O e ke o nuk e ke i thone kesaj. Une jam kategorikisht kunder.

----------


## Diesel-Power

Une votova Pro.

Ca persona nuk e meritojne te jetojne.

----------


## dyl shapka

Te kam votu nji PRO une ty po e shef vete sesa te madhe.
Ne hell nga b.itha te gjithe zabazurret qe kryejne krime kardinale qe ty dali shpirti nga u ka hyre helli. Dhe mundesisht ti varin ke kali skenderbeut qe te morin vesh gjithe ata qe dune me perdhunu nusen e djalit, qe vrasin nipin e ish te dahsures me sopate dhe e hedhin ne pus per arsye xhelozie, te gjithe ata qe pedofilojne dhe heqin qafe foshnje se duan qe te mo ju laget suma nga ligji. 
Dhe mbasi ti varim, ti djegim dhe tu bejme shurren mbi hi. Se vetem drurin morrim vesh ne si popull grenxe qe jemi.

----------


## drenicakuqe

postuar me pare nga kryeplaku



> Gjithashtu perderisa njeriu e denon marrjen e jetes nga nje njeri tjeter nuk mundet te bejme te njejten gje midis organeve ligjore!


D.m.th derisa njeriu e denon burgimin nga nje njeri tjeter nuk mundet te bejme te njejten gje midis organeve ligjore.
Kjo pra vlen edhe per burgimin.
Pastaj prona private eshte e shenjte njesoj sikur jeta por kur vie puna te denimi, polici ta merr gjoben edhe pse parate jane tuat.
E kjo vlen edhe per jeten njesoj sikur per pronen dhe lirine.
Per raste ekstreme kurre nuk ben te frikesohemi se do te dalin ndonjehere te pafajshem, nese zbulohet se eshte me te vertete fajtor personi x, dhe nese vepra eshte me te vertete rast ekstrem.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> postuar me pare nga kryeplaku
> 
> D.m.th derisa njeriu e denon burgimin nga nje njeri tjeter nuk mundet te bejme te njejten gje midis organeve ligjore.
> Kjo pra vlen edhe per burgimin.
> Pastaj prona private eshte e shenjte njesoj sikur jeta por kur vie puna te denimi, polici ta merr gjoben edhe pse parate jane tuat.
> E kjo vlen edhe per jeten njesoj sikur per pronen dhe lirine.
> Per raste ekstreme kurre nuk ben te frikesohemi se do te dalin ndonjehere te pafajshem, nese zbulohet se eshte me te vertete fajtor personi x, dhe nese vepra eshte me te vertete rast ekstrem.


Me thene te drejten kam kaluar nja dy tre here nga birucat, 5 dite ne Larise, dy dite ne Selanik, disa ore duke i bere shoqeri shokve ne birucat e Kombinatit etj. dhe e di cfare konstatoja se e doja shume jeten dhe mezi prisja te dilja dhe ta shijoje perseri! Pra nuk thash qe me mire te me kishin vrare!

Persa i perket prones... pronen edhe e blen, edhe e trashegon, edhe e vjedh, edhe e grabit edhe e merr me fajde, edhe e merr me lufte.... dhe po e humbe ka mundesi me te njejtat mjete ta gjesh perseri!

Kurse jeta eshte dhurate qe po e humbe nuk e gjen me! 

Nuk e dime gjithashtu se c'ndodh ne vdekje.... nje pijanec me tha nje dite se kur te vdiste do kishte nje jete lluksoze, nje esell me tha se ai vetem ne Parajse do shkonte... pra pse ti bejme ndere ketyre krimineleve? 0- :buzeqeshje: 


Pra mos bej krahasime pa vend!

----------


## Lunesta

Jo............

----------


## antares

Jam 120% dakord me Dyl-Shapken. 
Eshte shume komike te degjosh cicerimat e atyre qe jane per vrasje masive (per te eksportuar Guantanamo-demokracine) ne Afganistan, Irak, Iran etj etj, por kur flitet per te ekzekutuar (pas nje procesi gjyqesor te plote) monstra qe vrasin foshnja me sopate apo kryejne krime te tjera shume serioze na dalin humaniste te medhenj!
Ky pis milet merr vesh vetem me dajak me gunga.
Dulla na i dinte koken mire dhe na i vuri festen tamam sipas kokes!
=========
P.S I bej thirrje Dyl-Shapkes qe vendin e ekzekutimit ta spostoje pak nga Skenderbeu per arsye estetike......

----------


## Lunesta

Njeriun nga kafsha e dallon menyra se si e trajtojme njeri tjetrin. Cakallet hane njeri tjetrin, ndersa njerezit kane humanizmin qe si ben si cakej. Civilizohuni pak.

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Jo ,qka po thoni ?

----------


## Pasiqe

Po si thoni ju, serial killerat qe kane vrare me qindra t'i mbaj une ne burg me taksat qe paguaj kurse viktimat e tyre ne varr e kalamajte jetime eh????

Jo more, 100% per denimin me vdekje kunder serial-killars.

----------


## dibrani2006

no comment

----------


## Lunesta

Ta kthejm per i dit. Varim salen me tosin ene ca derra te tjere pastaj e heqim prap.

----------


## Sui Juris

Sigurisht qe jo, asnje sekond. Te kishte qene zgjidhja e pershtatshme nuk do te kishim me kriminalitet ne ditet tona, sepse denimi me vdekje ka ekzistuar ne te gjitha vendet. Rivendosja e denimit me vdekje do te ishte diçka shume e shemtuar, sepse nuk perben nje zgjidhje per problemin, por do te ishte vetem nje mase populiste per te shuar histerine e njrezve dhe per tju krijuar nje ndjenje te rreme sigurie.

Sado denime te forta te perdoren, vetem do te pasqyrojne uljen e autoritetit te shtetit, dhe as qe flitet te zgjidhet kjo plage e tmerrshme, sepse po luftohen vetem simtomat dhe jo shkaqet dhe kushtet nga ku burojne keto krime. Perderisa te mos ndryshojne kushtet nuk mund te zhvishet njeriu nga mjerimi dhe kriminaliteti. Vetem kur te permiresohet kushtet rrethanore, do te mund te zvogelohet kriminaliteti, dhe sa me ektreme te behen denimet aq me ekstreme do te behen krimet.

----------


## bunny

epo tani nqfse ka qeif te behet pejse e Europes (legalisht) as edhe mos ti shkoj per mend- pasi nje nga ligjet qe nuk duhet te kete si shtet eshte 'denimi me vdekje'...
halla halla vetem nqfse te ecim perpara - gjasme per Europe juve doni ta coni tek koha e gurit...o zot... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Lunesta

*Jo, nuk me duket vendim i drejte megjithese me tundon.*

----------

